# Woody's Taxidermy



## DannyW (Nov 21, 2018)

I went hunting today on my family property that backs up to the Lake Russell WMA near the middle Fork Broad River. That's about 3-4 miles from Baldwin. It's probably been 10-15 years since I took the scenic route through Baldwin and I noticed that Woody's Taxidermy still has the sign on the building but there was a truck out front and it appeared maybe the building was being remodeled. 

Anyone know what's going on with the property?

On a side note...I have not eaten at the Stew-N-Que just down the street since it was owned by the Shore's but I could not resist stopping. FWIW I had a pretty decent "meat and two" dinner for $6.50. Can't beat that price.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 22, 2018)

I pass by there several times a week. You talking about the white F250 in the pic? That truck has been there during the day almost every day for the past 3 years.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 22, 2018)

that's prob Gregs truck, best taxidermist in Ga!!


----------



## DannyW (Nov 22, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> that's prob Gregs truck, best taxidermist in Ga!!


So it's still a taxidermy shop? From a casual look while driving by it looked vacant....just an old dusty table sitting in the front window.

I lost track of the place over the years and am just curious about the status. When I was growing up downtown Baldwin was a lot different than what I saw today.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah that's Greg's truck and he has a shop full of antlers in there. Matter of fact I need to run a head over there for him to mount.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 22, 2018)

wish I had one to run up to him, been a few years since Ive needed his services..... unfortunately


----------



## Milkman (Nov 11, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yeah that's Greg's truck and he has a shop full of antlers in there. Matter of fact I need to run a head over there for him to mount.


How much is Greg charging now for a shoulder mount?


----------

